# Rawhide Alternative- Sam's Yams



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Today we took our Haeden on a walk though an outdoor mall to test his ability to walk nicely around people/other distractions. On our walk we found a "gourmet pet store" that we checked out in hopes of finding water for him to drink on a hot day. With low expectations I was pleased to find a product called Sam's Yams which is a dehydrated sweet potato chew for dogs. Considering that Haeden is only 4 months and can't chew rawhides since he doesn't have adult teeth yet I decided to get him some to try. I got a 1 lb bag which was $19 (I've already found them online for $10/bag). Not only are they healthy but Haeden is loving it!

The product is 100% sweet potato so I figure they would be great for some of the V's with allergies. Although they may not last as long as a rawhide, they're a decent alternative even if they last a few minutes. Haeden has been working on his for about 15 minutes and is halfway through one piece, but he isn't an aggressive chewer. I'm loving them as a healthy treat for him!!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We also use Sam's Yams! I have read a lot online about the dangers of rawhide, so Pippa has never had rawhide...we use Bully Sticks and Sam's Yams. Love the stuff...although now that she is 13 months, she gets through one of the sweet potatoes in no time at all! :


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I had a Weimaraner up until last year when he sadly died at 11 years, but when he was about 6 he ate a pigs ear along with a big drink of water causing gastric torsion with a full stomach twist, the vet was able to save him but only just in time. There is no way I would give my Vizsla pigs ears, but only last week I was on a gundog website buying a dog whistle when I noticed that they were selling stag antlers as chews....they are absolutely solid and take ages to get through, just like a marrow bone.....I think probably safer than pigs ears, it is also important to supervise your dog with these chews ...........in my opinion anyway.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We use antlers too - the three best "chews" on earth - bully sticks, antlers, and dried sweet potatoes. I've done a TON of research on this and I believe these three are the safest for dogs...while realizing that I am INCREDIBLY over-protective :


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We plan on getting H an antler once his big boy teeth come in (he's only lost one puppy tooth thus far) this year. My only question/concern is if the antler is too hard and will/could crack a tooth. They just feel so darn hard when you touch them!!! Any insight, poppa?


----------



## jaxsonsmom (Jul 17, 2012)

KB87 Antlers are the best! We have 7 month old V and his favorite (and now only) chew is his antler. We gave it to him through his teething, although supervised and didn't let him overdo it. It is loud and occasionally I cringe at the sounds he is making when gnawing on it, but we have never had any problems with his teeth. The inside of the antler actually gets pretty "mushy". Never any large pieces breaking off and becomes soft soon after he starts chewing.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought am Antler for my pup and they did advise me that pup/dogs can crack teeth on them.

Unfortunately my boys weren't inteested. I did try soaking it in chicken stock but the interest was very limited and in the end we had to through it out. Bully sticks are their favourite


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Just bought one for Elza today! She already chewed both ends of it. Seems to really like it. I bought it at the Vet and they said its safe for their teeth. :


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We bought Riley and Chuck antlers. Chuck could care less, but would you believe Riley took about 2 weeks to destroy his enough we had to take it away. He was biting off sharp shards of it. He is an aggressive chewer. :-\


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

For your antler lovers that hate store prices... google "yellowstone elk antler dog chews" a website with yellowstone in the name should pop up. They sell various sizes of elk antler by the pound, much better deal. They tend to like the elk antlers more due to the increase in pith found in them. Be careful of the "burr" portion of the antler which is the ripply base of the antler, as those are REALLY hard and can crack teeth.

Speaking of cracked teeth, beef weight bearing bones are nearly the hardest/densest bones available out there... second only to bison. I give these bones are treats/chews but remove them from my dogs when they begin to try and crack the bones. Many a teeth have been broken on these bones. I will sometimes save the good marrow bones and re stuff them.

A word on the sams yams, be sure they were not included in some of the warning I saw. I want to say they were, but I may be wrong. Many of you know of the china jerky treats that have been causing dogs to get sick and even die, well now those warnings have been extended to many sweet potato treats for the same reasons. I make my own sweet tater treats in the dehydrator (lol I am cheap I know).. same with jerky treats. Really anything is fair game for the dryer for the dogs lol.

Happy chewing!


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Another good chew for the chewers out there is the Himalayan Dog Chew - made from Yak's milk and lime juice.... sounds gross, but Sammy loved it!!


----------

